# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  БОЛЬШАЯ ВАЙШНАВСКАЯ БИБЛИОТЕКА "ОДНИМ КЛИКОМ"

## Yashoda Kumar das

Теперь все книги доступны в удобной вайшнавской библиотеке. Скачивание происходит "одним кликом". Подробности читайте внутри:

https://drive.google.com/?usp=folder...UFxaXlFNENmUmc

Работает только для тех у кого есть аккаунт на "Google Mail"



В брихад-араньяка-упанишад, 2.4.5 говорится:

атма ва аре драштавйах шротавйо мантавйо нидидхйаситавйо маитрейи

"О Майтрейи, чтобы узреть Бога, нужно слушать о Нем (шротавйах), размышлять о Нем (мантавйах) и полностью сосредоточить на Нем свой ум (нидидхйаса)".

----------


## Анна К.

Аккаунт есть, но что-то не получается. Документы, выложенные на диск мной, вижу, а в доступных мне - ничего не отображается(

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

Что-то ваши .тхт файлы сплошная засада  :smilies:  при открытии на экране вопросики, если скачать половина текста не читается, какие-то символы постоянно. Единственно как читается, если кликнуть на текст, увидеть вопросики, а потом еще раз кликнуть "открыть", тогда только открывается и то может с кракозябрами появляться. Скачать можно почему-то только архивом и нельзя кинуть к себе на гугл-диск. Если пытаться скачивать все архивом, то, наверное треть или половина файлов отказывается архивироваться из-за своего большого размера.

вот так я иногда вижу что открывается  :smilies: 

? ? ? ?? ????????????? ????µ?? ?????????? ?????? ??????????????. ??????? ???? ? ???????? ??????????????????? ?????? ?????????? ?? ????????? µ???? ????????, ??? ?????????????????????? ???? ????????????? ?? ?????? ??????????????????, ???? ?????????? ?? ??????? ?????? ??????????? ???????????????????????????????????? ???????? ???????? ?????????? ??????????????????? ?????? ?? ????????.

? ???. ?? ??????????? ??? ?????????? ????????? ? ???? ???? ???????.???????????? ???????? ???? ???? ?????, ????? ? ?????-???????? ????? ???????, ?? ????? ?????? ????? ??????? ????? ?????????? ????????????. ? ????? ???????? ?? ????? ????????????? ??????????? ????????????.

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

Некоторые вайшнавы высказали своё беспокойство относительно того что txt файлы при открытии вместо текста представляют из себя одни вопросики. Это вызвано тем, что стоит кодировка win вместо unicode и гугл её не распознаёт. так вот, АРХИВ СОЗДАН НЕ ДЛЯ ОНЛАЙН ЧТЕНИЯ. Он создан для скачки и чтения книг на устройствах. после скачки всё становится читабельно. кодировка умышленно не менялась, т.к. с кодировкой win файл занимает в 2р. меньше места, благодаря чему все .txt книги занимают немногим больше 300МБ и их можно легко поместить на своё устройство.

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

Анна, сложно сказать в чем проблема, у других работает

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Файла с архивом не вижу. По ссылке попадаю на свой гугл-диск.

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

попробуйте тут в верхнем правом углу нажать "открыть на гугл диске":
https://drive.google.com/folderview?...p=sharing#list

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> попробуйте тут в верхнем правом углу нажать "открыть на гугл диске":
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?...p=sharing#list


У меня по ссылке в верхнем правом углу стоит кнопочка "Добавить на диск". И видны Ваши файлы, но не единым архивом, а много-много маленьких файлов.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> У меня по ссылке в верхнем правом углу стоит кнопочка "Добавить на диск". И видны Ваши файлы, но не единым архивом, а много-много маленьких файлов.


А кто про единый архив говорил?
Речь шла о том, что если пометить папки и в меню над ними выбрать скачать, то скачается всё это в одном архиве. А до этого это просто расшаренная папка с книгами.

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

Мадана Мохан прабху правильно говорит.

не знаю почему первая ссылка не открывает вам библиотеку, у остальных вайшнавов сработало..

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> не знаю почему первая ссылка не открывает вам библиотеку, у остальных вайшнавов сработало..


кстати у меня тоже первая ссылка перестала открывать библиотеку. открывает мой диск. 
хотя утром всё правильно открылось.

проверьте ссылку. похоже что она исказилась.


А на облако майлру или яндекс диск не пробовали залить. По мне, так там проще.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> Мадана Мохан прабху правильно говорит.
> 
> не знаю почему первая ссылка не открывает вам библиотеку, у остальных вайшнавов сработало..



https://drive.google.com/?usp=folder...UFxaXlFNENmUmc
Ваша ссылка что в первом посте вашем не открывается, открывает у меня только мой собственный диск. 

https://drive.google.com/?usp=folder...UFxaXlFNENmUmc

А вот эта ссылка открывает вашу библиотеку, но мне ее прислали.




> Он создан для скачки и чтения книг на устройствах. после скачки всё становится читабельно. кодировка умышленно не менялась, т.к. с кодировкой win файл занимает в 2р. меньше места, благодаря чему все .txt книги занимают немногим больше 300МБ и их можно легко поместить на своё устройство.


Идея хорошая. Только когда я поставил на скачивание всех книг, треть или половина не скачались, вернее гугл отказался их архивировать, так как они якобы большого размера. Скачивать приходится маленькими частями.

К тому же, все равно, после скачивания получается такой вот вариант:

_Ўри „айтанйа ћахапрабху послал Ќитйананду ѕрабху в ?ауду, чтобы наводнить эту землю любовью к Ѕогу. ќднако, когда ћахапрабху стал спрашивать некоторых ¬айшнавов, приехавших оттуда, ?му сказали, что никакой ’аринамы в ?ауде не проводитс?. ќни также сказали, что јдвайта јчарйа ѕрабху оставил доктрину преданности и теперь проповедует теорию освобождени?. ѕотр?сен_

Чем или как это можно прочитать? (mac os x, textedit, pages 5.2)

А в pdf если делать сильно будет много места занимать по сравнению с тхт?

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

А можнно сделать чтобы скопировать на свой гугл-диск или это не предусмотрено гугла-диском?  :smilies:

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

Да, простите, как-то всё сложно вышло. нужно еще поработать над всей этой идеей, чтобы не спрашивали каждый раз, что и почему.
насчет копировать на свой диск не разбирался с этим вопросом.
на майл и яндекс не пробовал. я чтобы там качать, тоже нужно аккаунт иметь на этом сайте?

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> на майл и яндекс не пробовал. я чтобы там качать, тоже нужно аккаунт иметь на этом сайте?


Попробуйте:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/86a65de...УРУДЕВА

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

работает. только два часа нужно ждать, пока он посчитает весь объем файлов)

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> работает. только два часа нужно ждать, пока он посчитает весь объем файлов)


ну там 67 Гигабайт просто  :smilies:

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> Да, простите, как-то всё сложно вышло.


Да нормально все  :smilies:  просто мир не совершенен, а компьютеры часть этого мира. У меня тоже была идея сделать библиотеку на подобии что у вас, только чтобы книги были в разных форматах, для удобства чтения на разных устройствах, для онлайн чтения и другие удобства и полезности онлайн библиотеки. Если вы со временем не сделаете, то я может быть тогда сделаю, если руки дойдут  :smilies: 

У вас пока две идеи, насколько я вижу, первая все собрать в одном месте, вторая, сделать в тхт формате, чтобы меньший объем был. Идеи хорошие, если расширить их другими идеями и подходами, то, думаю со временем, библиотека может быть реально востребованной.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

Все-таки на мой мак не хочет читать тхт тексты. Установил и Balaram.ttf, и Balaram.suit и все равно не хочет. Уже другие книги, где был этот шрифт использован, читаются, а тхт не получается. Может кто знает что сделать можно?

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

аа, ну да, про мак я писал там внутри, мак только юникод берет. просто нужно поменять кодировку с ansi (win) на unicode (utf8). Не знаю как это делается на маке, но в винде очень просто. открывается блокнотом файл, и при сохранении под другим именем можно выбрать кодировку. также есть программы, которые целой кипой могут поменять кодировку

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

попросили, вот раздача на трекере за 2014-08-04: http://venugita.ru/viewtopic.php?p=4492#4492

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

..

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> ..


это точно  :smilies:

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ КНИГ, ТЕПЕРЬ ДОБАВИЛ В МАЙЛ-ОБЛАКО
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/35RSv18XWwCU/books

----------

